# 1st Dan Preparation



## Dirty Dog (Oct 21, 2011)

I've been Cho Dan Bo for 6 months, which is the minimum time in our system, and I've been invited to test for 1st Dan. 
So, here's a clip of a 50 year old 1st Dan Candidate preparing. The video was shot in my basement office, so the lighting is crap.
Feedback, as always, is encouraged.

[yt]uPQ65O4uruQ[/yt]


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 22, 2011)

The First One: This may just be me, but I feel that the Break should perhaps have more "Feeling" in it. The Technique was all good, theres no denying that. I just couldnt see much "Intent" behind the Blow.

The Second One: ...is better in this regard.

If you watch the two side by side, it seems youre taking it a bit easy on the 4 because you know you can do it. With the 5, you put that extra bit of IMPACT behind your Motion, that just made it so much better to watch.

I can only hope that makes sense.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I see what you meant. On the first break, the slabs are too high, as well. It's very much a short-stroke break. That's fine, if it's intended to be a 3" punch, but not so good for a power break.

The test is Nov 5th, so I've got a few more days to prep. Breaks at our Dan tests are chosen by the candidates. I'm planning a 4-station break, and then a power break to finish. Whatever I do at home, I'm going to add one more slab to that for the test. It needs to be a challenge, and if I am sure of completing the break, it's not a challenge.


----------

